
TD Ameritrade Inches Closer to Enabling In-Vehicle Trading - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-22/td-ameritrade-inches-closer-to-enabling-in-vehicle-trading
======
allana
Neat technology, but I wonder if this is a healthy and safe use of voice
assistant technology. Similar to living across the street from a stock ticker
board, if you have any investment in the stocks presented, you could be
constantly on edge due to persistent availability of this information.

On the other side of things, we know talking and driving is dangerous and
distracting:
[http://www.cellphonesafety.org/vehicular/](http://www.cellphonesafety.org/vehicular/)

